# Looking for someone to mount an Elk?



## huntnfish2 (Jul 19, 2009)

I have an Elk that I would like to get shoulder mounted. Any recommendations for a taxidermist within a reasonable drive of the Flint area?


----------



## Paul Thompson (Jul 16, 2007)

Eric Davis in Owaso.
The Village Taxidermist in Metamora
Robert Neilson in Davison


----------



## fish patroll (May 8, 2002)

like this??? i'm in the Flint area.


----------



## fish patroll (May 8, 2002)

or this


----------



## fish patroll (May 8, 2002)

or maybe this


----------

